# Is it worth getting into gaming?



## Naughtypaws (Dec 22, 2009)

I see that most of you here enjoy gaming. Some of my family are well into the whole gaming scene too, but the whole thing seems to have passed me by. I keep thinking that I must get a console and see what it is about, but what with being busy with my photography and cars I still have no games console in 2009 - is that a record?

I have tried my mates games - and am a fair player, but this is only for a few minutes, and is never the 'deep' games.

I don't want to think in later life that I made a mistake by not working harder to get into the gaming scene, so I am asking here to see if anyone here 'started late' with the whole gaming scene, and if so what you think of it. Is it something that is as important as say reading, or is it just a way to pass the time?


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 22, 2009)

yes


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 22, 2009)

For me, it's just a way to pass the time. I think if you get into gaming seriously enough to where it's a significant part of your life, you need to re-evaluate your outlook. I'd say give it a try, but don't get sucked in too deep.


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 22, 2009)

It's just something to pass the time, really. I used to play a lot of games when I was a kid, but I fell out of it due to a combination of not having the money to buy all the new consoles and a growing distaste at the kind of games coming out in the latest generation. Whenever I think about getting more into it, I realize I'll just be buying one of these expensive, overpowered to all shit consoles for like one or two games. And half of them are like first-person shooters, which I was never into that much.

Ultimately, it depends on what kind of games you like. If you can play any kind of game and manage to have a good time, I'd recommend it; if you're selective and only like certain genres like me, then you may not be so satisfied. I'd suggest doing your research and seeing what works out for you.


----------



## Hir (Dec 22, 2009)

It's my life since I study it in College. So yeah I guess it is. Try not to get addicted though.


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 22, 2009)

I would normally play just to talk to my friends and to pass the time but it depends on your states with your friends and how you see gaming.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd tell you *yes*, but that's because it's actually a very big part of my life and who I am.

My school friends and I would go around eachother's houses to play together, and as I've grown up, my adult friends and I still sometimes do so and talk and joke about the characters or mechanics or just the prices.

If you care about storyline-based games, it's another "world", but to casual players of multiplayers or party games, they just exist to pass some time. Either choice is fine.

I mean... most of my art and fanfiction are based on video games. My bedroom is full of Pikachu plushies and Silent Hill posters etc... And a lot of my favourite childhood memories are of playing Diddy Kong Racing with friends I no longer see.

Keep in mind I'm a Geek Loser, but not because of video games. And they aren't a "form of escapism" because gamer's lives suck... uh... it's hard to explain, but some are worth it and form a lot of fond memories for 20-ish people online today.


----------



## Rushnerd (Dec 22, 2009)

Been so since I was nine. Now I share that passion with my computer, they go hand-in-hand. Nothing like making games run perfect yourself. 

I agree with Harebelle, it's not exactly Escapism, but depending on what your playing, it certainly can be a whole nother world. I loved RPG's back then and still do as much as ever. 
Some people are really into movies books/novels tv(ya that's most people, far too passive for me) Vids are another form of entertainment. A really good, active, and ever-changing one at that. I have nothing against books at all, I like them and how you use your imagination, but they just aren't for me. I have to feel like I have influence over the story to an interactive level.

Don't forget just like anything else, video games can be amazing works of art too. And many of incredibly deep inspired stories just like the greatest movies and books.

My entire generation that grew up on 16-bit systems can be found littering YTMND.com 4Chan and most of the internet.


Also *YES* DO IT, go gamer 
What kind of games do you like? Or want to play?


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 22, 2009)

As with all things in life, it's fun with moderation.   I've been playing video games since... well, almost since they were first invented.  Nowadays since so many can be networked, they can be really fun way to spend time with friends (Left 4 Dead 2, for example).  You just have to remember to balance time between it and all other stuff in life, just like any other hobby.


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Spending hundreds of dollars to sit in front of a screen and accomplish absolutely nothing when I could be learning new things or practicing instruments or improving myself? Sign me up!


----------



## PheonixStar (Dec 22, 2009)

It's just a hobby like any other hobby. Recreation.

If you're happy with your current recreation, why change it? That's not logical.

That's like saying, "Am I missing out on something super important by not hang gliding?" Or maybe, "Am I missing out on something life-altering by not collecting stamps?"

Uh... not unless you love hang gliding or stamp collecting. Or gaming.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Dec 22, 2009)

I used to play far too much fir a while... What's worse - it was Lineage. Pointless 5 hours a day - played an Orc Destroyer in a mono race clan. Still I'd buy a Xbox if I knew how much they cost here.

Uh, not to open another thread... Since I'm thinking of buying a gamepad, name some PC games that are worth playing with one please.


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah you can get into gaming this late in the game.. but your not really gonna be a "gamer"

I can't stress how your not a gamer if you just have played a DS and a 360 game...

a gamer is someone who have been playing so many consoles, so many different types of games... mostly for their whole life. 15+ years max.


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say so :3 But I've been playing video games since I was pretty young.

Oh Sega Genesis, what fond memories we have.

It's not the cheapest habit/hobby though, but there are games out there for everyone. 

You'll be able to find something that fits your tastes.


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, but not professional gaming...that's just a big pissing/popularity contest to me (See: Spike Video Game Awards)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Spending hundreds of dollars to sit in front of a screen and accomplish absolutely nothing when I could be learning new things or practicing instruments or improving myself? Sign me up!



'Cause there's NO ROOM for any other hobbies when once you own a PS3, right?

Learning an instrument draws your PRECIOUS TIMEZ away from being with friends or discovering a new type of beetle. Being with friends eats up instrument-learning time, exploring Outside means you aren't improving your reading/writing etc. etc....

Video games are as good a hobby as anything. They can be quite challenging. You face VERY complex puzzles in forms and situations you just can't imagine outside of a game, learn timing and hand-eye co-ordination, learn to work as a team in real time with other people around the world-- sometimes without even communicating with them.

You can look at someone sitting in front of a screen... it's quite sad. But when you ARE that person, you're BUSTING UP OCTOROKS AND SAVIN' TEH PRINCESS, BRAH!
*power fist*


----------



## Vintage (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Spending hundreds of dollars to sit in front of a screen and accomplish absolutely nothing when I could be learning new things or practicing instruments or improving myself? Sign me up!



learning skills when you're gonna die anyway? hi5 in ya face badass


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> words



It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't such a money investment. I mean I enjoy the vidjagaems now and then in my spare time, but there's such an initial up-front cost that it's really not worth it to me. I'm not dumping $400 into something to use every once in a while.

Emphasizing this point because I don't have the energy to argue with gamers about whether or not their hobby is worthwhile


----------



## GrizzlyBearDan (Dec 22, 2009)

If your not gonna play every day then buy a gameboy advance from gamestop.. I think their like 16 or 20 bucks now.. and the games for it are very cheap.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't such a money investment. I mean I enjoy the vidjagaems now and then in my spare time, but there's such an initial up-front cost that it's really not worth it to me. I'm not dumping $400 into something to use every once in a while.



If it's a hobby worth your personal wile money isn't the issue. Dropping four hundred a year for dancing lessons, a couple thousand for continuing education is a non-issue if the subjective personal value comes out in front. 

Whatever though. 

IT'S NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN SOMETHING, YOU MUST BE SMUG ABOUT IT!!!!


----------



## Vintage (Dec 22, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> IT'S NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN SOMETHING, YOU MUST BE SMUG ABOUT IT!!!!



_*INTERNET!! GET OUT HERE RIGHT THIS INSTANT!!
*_


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 22, 2009)

Just be a casual gamer. Seriously. And I'd even encourage you to not buy the 360 or the PS3, but the Wii, and/or the DS because those are chock-full of stuff designed for casual gamers, and cheaper too. Unless you want the games with the best graphics, the "deepest" content and the most "replay value" (read: unlockables that often don't amount to shit, some of which you have to "unlock" by buying separately). It's not all bad, because those handful of games that are like *must have* can last you a while if you only get to play them on weekends or for an hour or two a night, but then there's a lot of games like Left 4 Dead and Borderlands that are pretty much pointless unless you can devote a lot of time to playing online/sucker some friends into playing with you that I never seem to have the time or patience for, and it's a shame because I'd probably be having a lot of fun if I could. "One less thing I have to waste money on" is cold comfort really.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 22, 2009)

Aden said:


> Emphasizing this point because I don't have the energy to argue with gamers about whether or not their hobby is worthwhile



See, if you become One Of Us you'd find so much energy to argue.
You'd BAWWW about how the industry is screwing us over in favour of casual party games (seriously, it is...) and CONSOLE WARS are always a laugh. I guess.

Also you could bitch about PYROS ruining every attempt at playing as Spy. And Sniper. And sometimes Scout. FUCKING PYROS.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 22, 2009)

Not worth it at all.
Usually the value of games is pretty good compared to, let's say, two hours of movies or fifteen minutes spent with Zrcalo, but pretty much all forms of entertainment are pointless.

You're better off drawing circles with your blood :3c


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all for the comments. I wanted to reply to them all but walking just now in the freezing fog has sapped my energy.

Whilst I have great fun with my other persuits, I keep hearing so many things about the new games that I am tempted to dip into gaming or should I say 'playing games' (certainly not earned the gamer status). The Wii does sound the best as that is what I am having fun with friends. I will add that I have a Gameboy (old type) and that playing Tetris on it was a great way to whittle away waits at the station or other dull moments. I think that simple, but really challenging games still have a place.


----------



## Telnac (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not really into online gaming all that much myself.  Yes, I make games for a living, but that doesn't count.  I enjoy making games because it's a mental and creative challenge... not because I enjoy playing games.

If you want to get into games, I'd suggest finding a genre that you're interested in.  Playing Halo just because it's a popular game doesn't really the gaming scene a realistic chance.

Do you want to test your skills doing twitch gaming?  It doesn't sound like it, so I'd skip the fighting games, 1st person shooters and brawlers.  If want to try action games, I'd suggest starting with something a bit more low-key, like a platformer.  If you enjoy that and want to try something a bit more extreme, then you might want to try a brawler like God of War or something.

If you find that action games aren't your thing, you could try role-playing games like Diablo or MMOs like World of Warcraft.  If you want something more cerebral, you can try strategy games like Civilization or real-time strategy games like Warcraft III.

Or if you're into sports, there are a billion good sports games out there.

I'd suggest renting games to decide what you like rather than buying a bunch of them.  Once you know what genre you like, then it'll be worth your money to buy them & enjoy taking time to really get into them.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 22, 2009)

Gaming is a hobby, just like any other. However, for some, that hobby can be a big or small part of their life. Personally, even though I have stretches of days where I don't game, gaming is a big part of me. It's what I enjoy during my free time (aside from internet browsing) and it brings me cheer, challenge, and pure fun.

Just do research and decide from there. Gaming is FULL of variety.



Harebelle said:


> I'd tell you *yes*, but that's because it's actually a very big part of my life and who I am.
> 
> *My school friends and I would go around eachother's houses to play together, and as I've grown up, my adult friends and I still sometimes do so and talk and joke about the characters or mechanics or just the prices.*
> 
> ...



On the bolded part, I can relate. I RP with a friend of mine (former girlfriend) over Yahoo and we involve our original characters with various video game characters, usually either from Phantasy Star IV or Super Smash Bros Brawl. And even when we don't RP, video games are a part of our usual language, which is something I don't share with my parents or many around my area.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're curious, I'd suggest looking into getting a DS and trying out some of the more casual-oriented games on there. Something like Professor Layton, it's a good brain workout and seems like a good start.
With a DS it's more of a pick-up and play thing, you don't have to actively make as much time for it in your life: You could just play during your lunch break at work/during a train journey/wherever.

Of course, you don't *have* to. It's just a suggestion and like people have said, it's still a hobby. :V




Harebelle said:


> Also you could bitch about PYROS ruining every attempt at playing as Spy. And Sniper. And sometimes Scout. FUCKING PYROS.


*spy checks in front of Sniper scope*

Huddah huddah! :V


----------



## Viva (Dec 22, 2009)

Gaming is just a fun hobby.  Don't let it consume your life though


----------



## Aden (Dec 22, 2009)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> If it's a hobby worth your personal wile money isn't the issue. Dropping four hundred a year for dancing lessons, a couple thousand for continuing education is a non-issue if the subjective personal value comes out in front.



Well at least you get some kind of skills out of those.



> Whatever though.
> 
> IT'S NOT ENOUGH TO EXPRESS YOU'RE NOT INTERESTED IN SOMETHING, YOU MUST BE SMUG ABOUT IT!!!!



I don't recall being smug. Sarcastic, yes.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 23, 2009)

If you're looking for something to toy with once in a while, like you just mentioned, whittling away at time while you wait for something, things of that nature, then a DS is definitely a good investment. It's got a fairly large library of games, it's compact, sleek and user friendly. 

I'd recommend some Kirby games. Kirby Super Star Ultra, or Kirby Squeak Squad for example. They're fun, simple, and great time-passers. :3


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks again for all the ideas. I will be getting a console in the New Year, and your help is really appreciated. Asking in the store (called GAME) was worse than useless, and the assistant clearly has his mind on other things (the lovebite on his neck he was rubbing made that clear).


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2009)

On an absolute level, gaming is a waste of time, no matter what people say about it. That said, no moreso than movies or TV, and it's an awesome form of entertainment. If it's never really held your interest, then there's no real need to "work harder" to get into the "scene" unless you want to do it for the sake of your friends and family members who _are_.


----------



## Aden (Dec 24, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> Thanks again for all the ideas. I will be getting a console in the New Year, and your help is really appreciated. Asking in the store (called GAME) was worse than useless, and the assistant clearly has his mind on other things (the lovebite on his neck he was rubbing made that clear).



>Working at a gaming store
>Getting some

wat


----------



## Runefox (Dec 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> >Working at a gaming store
> >Getting some
> 
> wat



dude brah games are awesome brah Halo and Gears and MW2 and Madden fo'life brah fuck yea


----------



## Singularity (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd say it's worth getting into, if you're interested.  I am a pretty big gamer, but I guess I justify that by saying I plan to make them for a living. xD I can't hold a candle to any decent competitive gamers though.  I fail horribly when it comes to pretty much any FPS shooter.  I just happen to prefer the plot and strategy of games more than twitch-action, so I go for tactics games and RPGs more than shooters.  It's all a matter of preference.

Heh, guess I got sidetracked there.  The point is, like any other hobby, it's up to you to decide how, and to what degree to get into it.  I play them a lot and have fun with it, but I would never consider being a "professional gamer." That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2009)

Try to avoid most gamers when you get into gaming. That is, avoid most unfriendly people that is, they really know how to ruin a perfectly good experience. 


As a precaution, games don't really age very well, mostly due to hype backlash.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 26, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> As a precaution, games don't really age very well, mostly due to hype backlash.



I disagree. Some games are still very playable today. Such as Super Mario World and Doom.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2009)

If the economy is hitting you in the ass, try DS, PSP, Wii, or other portables. PS3 and 360 really need to cut down their prices on "exclusive" titles. I am getting kind of tired of paying more than $50 for games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I disagree. Some games are still very playable today. Such as Super Mario World and Doom.




Yeah, keyword being some. Some games are just intuitive to pick-up-and-play.  

Some are just clunky or annoying for all the wrong reasons.

Also, some PC games are relatively cheap. Thankfully, because you can't sell them back like you can with most other games. (You can get "Trace Memory" used for $8.)


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 26, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I disagree. Some games are still very playable today. Such as Super Mario World and Doom.


Red Steel aged terribly, however, despite being from this generation. As soon as other games with better controls came out it became pretty outdated. :V



ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I am getting kind of tired of paying more than $50 for games.


Then don't. Just wait for massive sales or pre-owned copies.
The downside to buying like this means you often get games that other people have been playing for years already.


The other option is to use Steam. :V


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 26, 2009)

You forget another plus side to that, Kirb.

By then, that's when you can just look up GameFAQs because they've all been completed awhile ago.  Some games hide stuff REALLY well. Heck, for some games, it's practically *required* to consult a guide. (Yes, there's a reason I'm looking at you, Persona....)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

play moar video games


----------



## MayDay (Dec 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Also, some PC games are relatively cheap. Thankfully, because you can't sell them back like you can with most other games. (You can get "Trace Memory" used for $8.)



^Agreed

Compared with consoles, PC games are by far cheaper...and with the same amount of entertainment value ;p

But don't get too addicted though. I was addicted to gaming once...and till now, I wish I could grab back all those wasted hours spent on gaming. *sigh*


----------



## Aquin (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm late but being a relatively extreme gamer, i would say start with handhelds and work your way up. 

Lots of good car games to look forward to that you might like, since you work with cars. Forza and Gran Turismo, etc. Lots of good stuff out for the PC too.

It all depends on what your into. If you want to get into it, go for it. Beware though, gaming will catch up on you fast. So balance it out.


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 30, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> You forget another plus side to that, Kirb.
> 
> By then, that's when you can just look up GameFAQs because they've all been completed awhile ago.  Some games hide stuff REALLY well. Heck, for some games, it's practically *required* to consult a guide. (Yes, there's a reason I'm looking at you, Persona....)


Oh, yes, I forgot about that. No need to spend two hours looking for a hidden switch when GameFAQs tells you where to go! As with what happened to me and one quest in Oblivion... ":3



Aquin said:


> I'm late but being a relatively extreme gamer, i would say start with handhelds and work your way up.
> 
> Lots of good car games to look forward to that you might like, since you work with cars. Forza and Gran Turismo, etc. Lots of good stuff out for the PC too.


I agree with this suggestion. V:


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 31, 2009)

Cheers for the thoughts!

Abt the older games, anybody remember Road Rash for the Mega Drive? I was addicted to that and my friend who owned the console got more visits than normal from me. Don't suppose Road Rash had been released for a newer system - anyone know?

Looking forward to some gaming fun in the new year!


----------



## Kirbizard (Dec 31, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> Abt the older games, anybody remember Road Rash for the Mega Drive? I was addicted to that and my friend who owned the console got more visits than normal from me. Don't suppose Road Rash had been released for a newer system - anyone know?


Actually, yes.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Electronic-Arts-EA-Replay-PSP/dp/B000JIAZZ8


In a multipack with other games for the PSP. I can't comment on the quality of the package, having not played it myself, but it's got mixed opinions in the comments section mainly criticizing a change of music in the Road Rash games.


----------



## Bacu (Dec 31, 2009)

No.

Unless you're running a server and screwing over people playing on your server, then yes.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a way to pass the time, mostly.

It's also had influence on some of my art, stories, and musical tastes. So I guess if you're an artist / author / musician you might find a little bonus out of it. But don't expect anything.

And play old games. They're cheap as fuck and harder. So at the end of the day, you may have wasted a bunch of hours but at least you accomplished a little more than Johnny McSavepoint-every-fucking-five-minutes.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 1, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> And play old games. They're cheap as fuck and harder. So at the end of the day, you may have wasted a bunch of hours but at least you accomplished a little more than Johnny McSavepoint-every-fucking-five-minutes.


I Wanna Be They Guy has a savepoint every five seconds and I still haven't completed it. :V


----------



## Gight (Jan 1, 2010)

Neither have I.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Jan 2, 2010)

Aden said:


> Spending hundreds of dollars to sit in front of a screen and accomplish absolutely nothing when I could be learning new things or practicing instruments or improving myself? Sign me up!



That comment annoys me. It's called entertainment, it's no different then spending money to go to the movies. 

Unless you hate being entertained or something.


----------

